# Big Meals vs. Small Meals



## dtp (Jul 10, 2003)

I've read in numerous sources that eating large meals is a possible trigger. Such sources recommend that you eat many small meals instead of few big meals.  But I never hear people on these boards mention this as being a major trigger. Is this an old wives tale? Is there anyone out there who has actually had a reduction in symptoms as a result of eating a bunch of small meals instead of a few large ones?


----------



## abigailcrane (Mar 26, 2004)

Small meals vs large meals. Makes no difference to me other than if I eat a big meal Im in the bathroom for a longer sitting time. Make sure you have lots of reading material. Smaller meals through out the day well Im still running to the toilet, it is just less to come out of the bowel. This works for some folks eating little meals vs eating a big meal and who with IBS eats big meals anyhow? Especially when we know the end results. (No pun intended) There are days when I don't eat a blessed thing and I'm still running to the bathroom. Must be my body burning the fat on my hips. I've read this as well Gastron and tried it. Didn't help me at all. I'm just a hopeless case anyhow. Take care.


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

I have always been told by specialtists and my GP that it is very wise to eat smaller meals. I have noticed the difference.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 10, 2003)

Makes no difference to me.


----------



## debbiepf (Apr 6, 2004)

I do notice a difference when I eat smaller meals throughout the day instead of one bigger one. I tend to have my attacks in the morning, so I hate to eat breakfst, then I get relly busy and skip lunch, so I am really hungry at dinner. But when I do that, I almost always have a difficult night/early morning. It also depends on WHAT I eat. If I take a risk and eat out or eat something I probably shouldn't, I suffer. I could eat 10 cups (not really, but a lot)) of white rice and be fine! I really hate this thing. I ate one tablespoon of a cabbage salad this week and had the BIG-D for 3 days with pain and mostly water. I had to leave work, and cancel meetings. But I am so tired of rice and applesause and white chicken. Eating smaller more frequent meals does help though-good luckdebbiepf


----------



## MNBVCXZ (Apr 13, 2004)

I especially notice that in the morning. When I eat a normal amount of food I feel sick and have tummy aches, but when I eat just a little food thats very light on your stommach I don't have problems.


----------



## Aella (Apr 16, 2001)

I wish that I never had to eat at all,,but I need to put on some weight,I bought a meal replacement drink and made it up with water as insrtructed, it went down well,until the next day when I realised that the main ingredient was dried milk..I can't drink milk arggggghhhhh!


----------



## NotMesMommee (May 6, 2004)

Eating period is a trigger for me. (and sometimes, not eating, we all know what it's like to have pure bile rushing through) Doesn't matter how large or small, low-fat, high-fiber, high-fat, low fiber etc. EVERYTHING triggers my IBS-D


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

Sunday night I lost my mind and ate half a pizza and paid for it for 2 days straight. I am fairly sure I egged on my gastritis somehow by doing that. However, I have read that eating bunches of small meals all day doesn't help because it makes your stomach produce acid that much more often. Anyhow, I guess the key is eating sensibly proportion wise.


----------



## charmedimsure (Apr 14, 2004)

If I have a really big meal it typically will send me running to the bowl. If I eat first thing in the morning the same thing happens. So smaller meals are better for me and not eating breakfast for at least an hour after rising is necessary for me.


----------



## leslie204 (Feb 1, 2003)

Yes, eating big meals is an IBS D trigger for many people. Unfortunately, I am not a snacker, have a large appetite and tend to eat BIG meals. And I do agree that it often triggers D. Staying on low fat stuff does help though.Leslie


----------



## rarr (Nov 2, 2003)

I have the exact same problems charmedimsure...I have to wait at least an hr after rising before I eat and if I eat a big meal then I'll definitely get sick. I find I do much better on small meals and snacks in between. I've been trying to eat every 3 hrs...so far I have been doing good and haven't had any bad attacks..but I have gained weight.







and that sucks!altho' I am soo happy that the attacks have lessened.


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

Doesnt' seem to much of a difference either way to me either.


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

Yep, eating large meals does seem to be a trigger for me. The smaller the meal the safer. Which really stinks when your very hungry and would like to chow down!


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm at the point if I overeat one bite it's gonna be a problem. So basically as soon as I feel full at all, I have to stop. Otherwise I just get nauseous.


----------

